# Drip Me in Butter



## Smoppet (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello~ You can call me Smoppet. 
I'm mostly known for drawing, but I privately work on writing as well. I used to use Wattpad, like, 10 thousand years ago, but I found the userbase too juvenile and I needed to focus more on my artwork. I've been working on a manuscript for the past 2 years that features a lot of the characters I draw. I think it's settling down into its last few stages of editing LOL 
Some of my favorite books are The Jungle, 120 Days of Sodom, The Three Musketeers, Sister Carrie, Bend Sinister, Madame Bovary, Wise Guy, White Fang, Red Dragon, and Story of O. I also love to read about science and religion!


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello. Welcome to the forums.

I'm usually more talkative than this, but it's nearly 4:00am here, and I've been doin' some editing these past few hours. So forgive me if I'm a little quieter than usual due to my eyelids being a bit droopy.

Anyway, enjoy the forums, read the "stickies", and I'll no doubt see ya around.


G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Nov 13, 2018)

Welcome! (I'd say more if I had more to say) Just joined myself so still feeling it out, great group of people here!


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 13, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Hello. Welcome to the forums.
> 
> I'm usually more talkative than this, but it's nearly 4:00am here, and I've been doin' some editing these past few hours. So forgive me if I'm a little quieter than usual due to my eyelids being a bit droopy.
> 
> ...


LOL Yeah I was only awake for an hour or so during those wee hours.

Thanks! I hope to become active here!!

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 13, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Welcome! (I'd say more if I had more to say) Just joined myself so still feeling it out, great group of people here!


Thanks! I had a look around and it seems nice!

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome Smoppet! As everything is better drenched in butter, you will no doubt do well.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

Gumby said:


> Welcome Smoppet! As everything is better drenched in butter, you will no doubt do well.


Excellent [emoji83][emoji83]

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello Smoppet, 
It sounds like you have varied reading interests. I’m 
always up for discussing religious theory and curious
about others philosophy. Check out Visual Arts and 
perhaps post some artwork. Also, please read the Rules
they’re not hard and be aware there’s a thirty post rule
before posting your creative writing.
Glad you’re here, welcome and let the journey begin.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

Gumby said:


>


IM SCREAMING LMAO

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Hello Smoppet,
> It sounds like you have varied reading interests. I’m
> always up for discussing religious theory and curious
> about others philosophy. Check out Visual Arts and
> ...


Yeah, I often debate *cough*argue*cough* with people about religion and science on twitter :'D

Yes, I gave the rules a thorough read! Let's see if I can get to 30!!

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 14, 2018)

It goes by fast. Jump into a discussion yule see.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> It goes by fast. Jump into a discussion *yule* see.



Was that a typo, or should it be *logged* as a pun?

...I mean, I know it's getting closer to Christmas, but we're not quite there yet.



G.D.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 16, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> It goes by fast. Jump into a discussion yule see.



Talking is fun!  But lurking is funner!


----------



## Goldwriter (Nov 16, 2018)

Good title. Intriguing book names.


----------



## Cavex (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm new as well.


----------

